# Slow diesel pump and cold - bad sign?



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

the fuel comes from the refinery 'winterized'


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's possible the pump mechanism itself is freezing. The fuel is coming out of the underground tank around 50F.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Aha. ok thanks. I need to stop being paranoid about gelling fuel I think.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Fueled mine last night at -25 F. Straight #2 diesel with a double dose of PS. No issues with the pump although the fueling hose was about as flexible as a 2x4.

I think I am the experiment here with diesel. There is one place in town that still sells straight #2, and I buy from them and add PS to save at least $0.30/gallon vs. blended #1/#2. I haven't seen above zero temps since Saturday. Last night was in the 30's *below* zero. No issues at all with the fuel. The car has been running and starting like a champ. My only issue this morning was the temp gauge barely came off the floor during my seven mile drive to work in -31 F.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Smart move panjet, Ill take number two diesel with proper additives over solvent-like kerosene in my tank any day. 

No science in my statement but my experience/observations make me say that.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

PanJet said:


> The car has been running and starting like a champ. My only issue this morning was the temp gauge barely came off the floor during my seven mile drive to work in -31 F.


I'm surprised you even got the temp gauge off the floor in only 7 miles. I barely get it off the floor in 12 miles at -10, then it falls back as soon as I sit at a stop light. Wind makes it even worse since it's either blowing in the grill and cooling the motor or pushing me from behind and taking load off the motor. I'm thinking it's time to block off what's left of my grill and see if that helps any.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> I'm surprised you even got the temp gauge off the floor in only 7 miles.


Yeah; by "off the floor" I mean "I think it maybe moved a fraction of a millimeter from being pegged at the bottom." No wind here at the moment, and I'm starting off in a heated garage at about 35 F, so I cheated a little.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

The garage must be nice. I let my wife have the garage space, since she regularly has to load 4 kids in and out of the van. The other stall is where my Jeep lives, that way I can get out during the nasty weather without climbing through the drifts to dig it out. That leaves the Cruze parked outside in the sub-zero temps and non-stop wind of N. Iowa.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Winter fuel can still gel in a filter if the filter has trapped enough moisture and gunk over time. If the problem went away on the other pump when they changed the filter, then they should change the filter on the slow pump.

Most likely the filter is still working though and just letting clean fuel through what remaining surface area is 'un-gunked.'


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Eugene_C said:


> Winter fuel can still gel in a filter if the filter has trapped enough moisture and gunk over time. If the problem went away on the other pump when they changed the filter, then they should change the filter on the slow pump.
> 
> Most likely the filter is still working though and just letting clean fuel through what remaining surface area is 'un-gunked.'


Interestingly, it happened again yesterday. This time at a Shell, but it was not as bad. I think they may blend more at Shell than the other stations too. The car runs a lot quieter with Shell diesel, but the MPGs are always awful.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I still have the temp available in my DIC and the needle stares to move at about 125F (50C).


----------

